# Problems with heat press marks on 60/40



## CJsBudgetBuys

I am trying to print plastisol ink transfers on the Next Level 6440 tshirt, which is a 60 cotton/40 poly blend. I am using Transfer Express goof proof transfers. 

Instructions say 360 F for 3-5 seconds. I did this with teflon sheet and got the typical heat press platen burn marks that don't go away.

So I tried using a teflon pillow at this same settings with the same results. There were the same marks from the border of the pillow. I made sure to adjust the pressure to be medium. It was odd that I still had clear border marks where the pillow was, because many people on here usually don't get the pillow marks. 

So I decreased the temp down to 345 F and did another take. Same thing happened, the outline of the pillow and everything inside its shape was a lighter color (I am printing on a black T-shirt BTW). 

I tried steaming it and it helped a little but there is still an outline of the pillow, though less than before, but this is unacceptable to ship to a customer because I can till see the marks.

I'm starting to think it's the shirt because I went over to my cap press and lowered the temp down to 280F just to see if I would get the same thing (I didn't try to make a transfer, just wanted to see if the heat marks would be there and then go away after awhile), and sure enough the outline of the platen showed and didn't fully go away, even after a few hours.

Does this sound like the shirt? I am using a stock T-shirt that hasn't been washed. I also had some washed pieces but they had the same outcome, and the marks are still visible. 

Anyone pressing on the Next Level 6440 T-shirt? There must be something in the fabric that is causing this problem. Seems like the fabric is super sensitive to the specified heat.

Just out of curiosity, I decreased my cap press down to 200F, and the shirt still has a visible outline of the platen, although more faint than the previous ones. But there's no way I can use the plastisol transfers at temps lower than 200F.

So is it the shirt that is the problem? Don't think it is the transfers because it did the same thing without the transfer paper and just the press. I have some 100% cotton shirts (they are the Next Level 3600 Tees) that did leave some press marks in the beginning (at 345F), but after some steam, they disappeared. Still I don't like the fact that I need to shoot the shirt with steam. I should be able to press it and be done with it, right?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mhewy929

Here are a few things you can check to see if it helps:



Make sure you are getting an accurate temp on your press. Use a heat gun. It sounds like your press is too hot. What brand press do you have?
You can try to increase the thickness of the Teflon sheet
Makes sure you are preheating your shirt before pressing

Sometimes I will press the area from the design to the sleeve on both sides of the shirt. This helps make the shirt look even if I notice any marking from my press.

I hope this helps.


----------



## CJsBudgetBuys

I did use a heat gun to make sure the temps were correct. I finally found out that the garment is heat sensitive. I had a sample from Transfer Express (elasti print and stretch litho) that I was able to try. The elasti prints apply at 300F and the stretch litho at 275F. They both worked but I had to use a steamer to get the press marks out after pressing them. After a wash, they totally disappeared. So the garment is just heat sensitive and needed to use temps of 300 and below and 345F and above was definitely scorching the fabric.


----------



## CJsBudgetBuys

I forgot to mention that I am using a Geo Knight DK20S 16x20 press and I always preheat the garment.


----------

